# WB Toons of the Future...literately!!



## tecnowraith (Feb 17, 2005)

Be affraid... be very affraid: http://www.nypost.com/commentary/22021.htm


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, that's it. The last proof we needed that the universe is collapsing in on itself.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 17, 2005)

That's just not right.....


----------



## Lhorgrim (Feb 17, 2005)

I feel like someone is trying to poison my childhood memories


----------



## tecnowraith (Feb 17, 2005)

The poster of the show: http://news.toonzone.net/image.php?...33&PHPSESSID=dfce96c08753ef457e84e065d057add0


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 17, 2005)

I saw some of the animation on Good Morning America this morning.  It looks BAD.  Worse than it sounds, even.  "Buzz" Bunny, my fat fanny!  Grr...


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 17, 2005)

In the words of Sander Schwartz, President of Warner Brothers Animation (and taken from the linked article) "these are cartoons. Lighten up! They're fun and the existence of one doesn't preclude the existence of another."


----------



## Wombat (Feb 17, 2005)

To quote my sister, "This is brimming over with wrongability."


----------



## tecnowraith (Feb 17, 2005)

the premsis:
Loonatics, set seven hundred years into the future, introduces six descendants of some very famous figures from the past as they come together to form a brilliant ensemble of superheroes, each boasting special skills, unique abilities and gifted with a firm sense of justice. Alone they are formidable; together they are unstoppable. They're Loonatics.

Their beloved ancestors - Bugs Bunny, Daffy Duck, Wile E. Coyote, the Road Runner, Tasmanian Devil, Lola Bunny - hold a very special place in history. But that was then. This is now.

In the year 2772, this super-charged, high-flying action team of a new generation shares the same DNA and sharp-edged wit as their Looney Tunes forefathers... and that's where the similarities end.

Loonatics are one of a kind - and today's heroes from tomorrow! No matter how high the odds are stacked against them, they'll whirl in to save the world without a moment's hesitation. Want to keep the world safe... call in Loonatics! This over-the-top, high-octane action-comedy is produced by Warner Bros. Animation.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2005)

Has anyone else just lost faith in humanity again?


----------



## Chun-tzu (Feb 17, 2005)

Tiny Toons was fairly different from the original Loony Toons, and at first look it appeared to be nothing more than a rip of Muppet Babies and Disney Babies (or something along those lines; I know there was a Loony Tunes babies show also).  Anyway, Tiny Toons was awesome.

Duck Dodgers is also awesome.

I will give this show a chance.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 17, 2005)

Nnnn....

Not doing so much for me.  I'd give it a try, but I've got serious doubts.  First and foremost, I hope they don't put them in a super-hero schtick.  Part of the flavor of the original is that the characters were always just actors on a stage.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 17, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> To quote my sister, "This is brimming over with wrongability."



 Hmm.  Who has the most valid opinion.  Some corporate suit or your sister?

I'm going with your sister.  

Did I mention that in action this looks EVEN WORSE than it sounds?  Gah.  Not like I'm a nostalgia freak, either.  This is just *wrong*.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 17, 2005)

The animation on the poster is very Power Puff Girls.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 17, 2005)

From another board:



			
				sykobuck said:
			
		

> The key to the old WB cartoons was not the drawing of the characters, but the comedic timing. Those old guys were raised on Vaudeville, and Bugs & friends were nothing but Vaudeville on the screen. The new cartoon creators have little or no comedic training or talent, it seems.


----------



## ghettognome (Feb 17, 2005)

I may watch some if my kids do, who knows it might not be so bad. Granted I don't have high hopes for it. You just can't mess with the Looney Toons!


----------



## Mad Mac (Feb 17, 2005)

Ack! That...was...*not*  an inspired move. Look, I'll watch it. I give every cartoon a chance. Duck Dodgers isn't bad. Tazmania was funny, I liked Tiny Toons as a kid, But I'm hugely skeptical.

  Mistreating old, beloved characters, just for the name recognition just grates on me. If WB wants to do a comedy action show, fine, *Then get off your lazy, supposedly creative arses and create and some NEW freaking characters suited for the role instead of continuing to rip off talent that retired decades ago! Gah!*  *deep breath*

  Sorry about that. This project just rubs me the wrong way, for some reason.


----------



## Ranger REG (Feb 17, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Has anyone else just lost faith in humanity again?



Meh. Lost it years ago. Now I'm waiting for evolution to kick in and make us extinct.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 17, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Has anyone else just lost faith in humanity again?




No, I just regained it!*

The Auld Grump

*My faith in Humanity is Satanism....


----------



## Tanager (Feb 17, 2005)

> from the article:
> Apparently, falling anvils and exploding cigars are no longer enough to keep kids 6 to 11 years old entertained




Sacriledge! Falling anvils are ALWAYS entertaining.


----------



## Zappo (Feb 17, 2005)

*nngh*

I swear that gave me cramps.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 17, 2005)

That evokes no emotion from me, be they good or bad.

It's just there.

Meanwhile, I'll just keep on enjoying my loony tunes videos.


----------



## Richards (Feb 17, 2005)

Ugh.  Just...ugh.

Johnathan


----------



## Nareau (Feb 18, 2005)

Egh, the Looney Tunes died with Mel Blanc.  I agree this looks horrid, but not much worse than any of the other atrocities committed against my childhood memories.

Spider


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 18, 2005)

That other bunny could give you nightmares!


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Templetroll (Feb 18, 2005)

My 15 year old's response to the Bunny pic was "Is that evil?"  She did like the Roadrunner and Coyote though.

I'll watch it once to see if there is any clever repartee, any puns.  If there is, cool.  If not, I have lots of other things to watch.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 18, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> From another board:



While I'll not argue that comedic timing is crucial to the success of classic loony toons, how that guy can decide that the latest generation absolutely lacks a sense of comedic timing based on a handful of posters for the show that do nothing but showcase the new look of the characters is absolutely beyond me.


----------



## The_lurkeR (Feb 18, 2005)

Mad Mac said:
			
		

> Mistreating old, beloved characters, just for the name recognition just grates on me. If WB wants to do a comedy action show, fine, *Then get off your lazy, supposedly creative arses and create and some NEW freaking characters suited for the role instead of continuing to rip off talent that retired decades ago! Gah!*





ditto
 :\


----------



## Krieg (Feb 18, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> While I'll not argue that comedic timing is crucial to the success of classic loony toons, how that guy can decide that the latest generation absolutely lacks a sense of comedic timing based on a handful of posters for the show that do nothing but showcase the new look of the characters is absolutely beyond me.




Doh! For some reason I didn't even pick up on that. Apparently I was blinded by the fact that someone was talking about the connection between early animator/writers & vaudeville. lol

I guess for me the bottom line was pretty much covered by Mad Mac, once again it appears that the major studios chose to recycle rather than create.

We'll see how it turns out though, there is always a chance that a bit of Animaniac like brilliance will show through.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 18, 2005)

Y'know, these Loonatics (specially Daffy) remind me of the Mighty Ducks...

The redesign of Coyote and Road Runner aren't too terrible because those two have always been associated with high-speed chases. But Buzz Bunny (gah!) looks like a vampire wabbit!

And they do look awfully dark, don'tcha think?


----------



## reanjr (Feb 18, 2005)

Bwahhahahahahahaha!!!!

...

*settles down*

...

*looks at picture again*

...

Bwahhahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 18, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> And they do look awfully dark, don'tcha think?




Yeah. One thing that really is bothering me about is Daffy and our Coyote friend. They look...cool. Dangerous. Almost intelligent. Everything they aren't supposed to be(well, Daffy can be sometimes, but he's insane).


----------



## Klaus (Feb 18, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yeah. One thing that really is bothering me about is Daffy and our Coyote friend. They look...cool. Dangerous. Almost intelligent. Everything they aren't supposed to be(well, Daffy can be sometimes, but he's insane).



 Hey, no dissin' the Coyote!

He may have Wisdom 3, but his Intelligence is up the stratosphere! I mean, rocket-powered skates is brilliant. Not putting a steering/stopping device is recklessness embodied!

And why do the bunnies have scissors for ears?

And 700 years into the future and Road Runner *still* has no hands!


----------



## nakia (Feb 18, 2005)

*It's official:*

We are all old and crotchety -- Grumpy Old Men (and Women) of Geekdom.

"Back in my day, we had BUGS Bunny!  And he could be funny without all this super space mumbo jumbo.  And we liked it.  We LOVED IT!  Now get off of my lawn!"

I am sure the beloved toys and cartoons of our youth, many of which were updated and recycled from previous generations, sparked the same set of remarks from our parents.  I wonder if my dad was angry because my GI Joes were not 12 inches tall?

I'm with Joshua Dyal on this one.  Who knows how it will turn out?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 18, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> We are all old and crotchety -- Grumpy Old Men (and Women) of Geekdom.




And the worst part is...I'm only 18.


----------



## nakia (Feb 18, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And the worst part is...I'm only 18.




Whipper snapper.  

So here's a question, then: where did you watch the old Looney Toons?  I'm just asking because I barely remember them on regular TV -- Saturday Morning when I was maybe 7 or 8.  And I'm 29.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Feb 18, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> And they do look awfully dark, don'tcha think?




My first thought exactly.  It's like that bunny wants to smash my face into the pavement.

Maybe the writing will prove me wrong.  Who knows?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 18, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Whipper snapper.
> 
> So here's a question, then: where did you watch the old Looney Toons?  I'm just asking because I barely remember them on regular TV -- Saturday Morning when I was maybe 7 or 8.  And I'm 29.



 I watched them on Saturdays...I remember that they used to be on all day on some weekends. Great stuff. Now I watch them on the DVDs I've picked up. Mmmm, beautiful DVDs...


----------



## MaxKaladin (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah.  I keep looking at those and thinking "That rabbit is going to give kids nightmares."

Oh, and I can remember weekday "after school cartoon" half-hours on network TV in the late 70s showing Loony Tunes.  They gradually became saturday morning and cable fare after that.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 18, 2005)

wrong wrong wrong


----------



## jester47 (Feb 18, 2005)

Loony tunes really stopped being funny when they stopped making the characters insane.  

It was like they started giving daffy and bugs meds in the mid fourties.  

It pretty much ended in the 50's when they started gearing them for kids.  While a lot of it was fun to watch, it just did not have the same hilarity as the earlier ones.  The earlier fifties were good.  I think the lack of PCness is really the treasure here.  I mean would anyone be able to get away with any of these characters today?  Especially Speedy Gonzales and Slowpoke Rodriguez?

The 30's and 40's rocked though. 

Aaron.


----------



## Mad Mac (Feb 18, 2005)

Heh, so true. It's the older ones that really rock. Especially Daffy, I mean, he used to be somebody worth watching. Bugs started as a knock off of Daffy even, but then they had to go and make the duck nothing more than Bug's jealous sidekick. Bring back the crazy duck!


----------



## jester47 (Feb 18, 2005)

It ended when Bugs was no longer sausage shaped. 

A.


----------



## stevelabny (Feb 18, 2005)

Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> Tiny Toons was fairly different from the original Loony Toons, and at first look it appeared to be nothing more than a rip of Muppet Babies and Disney Babies (or something along those lines; I know there was a Loony Tunes babies show also).  Anyway, Tiny Toons was awesome.
> 
> Duck Dodgers is also awesome.
> 
> I will give this show a chance.





what he said.

did the rest of you all take grumpy old men pills?

lets check the wb animation track record.

tiny toons was "rehashed" characters...but great.

animaniacs looked like it was going to be rehashed personalities in new shapes... although all the shapes were very old-school style. instead if was one of the best shows ever.

pinky and the brain was great

freakazoid was great.

even road rovers was watchable.

better futuristic BUZZ BUNNY and pals than more Michael Jordan or Brendan Fraser live-action hybrids.

bring it on, ill be there with bells on for the first episode.


----------



## Mad Mac (Feb 18, 2005)

Not really the same thing, I'm afraid.

  Animaniacs was great, but it created it's own characters, rather than mutating bugs into Wakko, for example. That's kind of my point. You can do homage without lifting things wholesale, and be better off for it, instead of creating a supervillian version of Foghorn Leghorn.

  Tiny Toons was really an attempt at creating a "modernized" looney toons, with characters aimed more directly at younger viewers. It did well enough, but it was still a direct homage to it's roots...

  Making it a show where "Buzzsaw Bugs", ruthless infernal kung-fu death machine and leader of a ragtag group of "badarse" (in the worst, designed by committe looking way possible) intergalactic superheroes is...something entirely different, and would be better served by creating new characters, imo.

  Like I said, I'll watch it. That doesn't mean I can't point out that the concept so far strikes me as...wrong, as many others have noted.

  Nor does it invalidate my earlier point, that I'd rather see people coming up with their own ideas, instead of relying on characters drawn up over half a century ago. I mean, call me crazy, but back when people were first doing Looney Tunes, they seemed able to handle making stuff up on their own. Sure, most new ideas were based on older ideas, but that's fine...a good character will mature over time.

  Bugs started as a blatant Daffy Duck clone, you know. Over time he surpassed Daffy and became a star in his own right. This isn't a gripe directed soley at WB either...the latest Batman show(He's a teenager! He's cool!) just leaves me cold, as well.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 18, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> We are all old and crotchety -- Grumpy Old Men (and Women) of Geekdom.




It's not nostalgia for me, bub.  Or at least mostly not nostalgia.  It is mostly the fact that this show looks DUMB.  I've seen enough dumbass shows over the years to spot another one coming down the pipeline.  Sure, they could surprise me.  Betcha they won't, though.  

Talk to me again when you've seen clips of them.  Gah, lame lame lame lame lame...


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 18, 2005)

> and be better off for it, instead of creating a supervillian version of Foghorn Leghorn.




Boy!
I say, boy!
You're doing that all wrong!



Sorry: but it had to be done, you understand.


----------



## nakia (Feb 18, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> It's not nostalgia for me, bub.  Or at least mostly not nostalgia.  It is mostly the fact that this show looks DUMB.  I've seen enough dumbass shows over the years to spot another one coming down the pipeline.  Sure, they could surprise me.  Betcha they won't, though.
> 
> Talk to me again when you've seen clips of them.  Gah, lame lame lame lame lame...




All we have is a poster and a news story.  I'll grant that it does not get me all that excited, but one never knows.  They could insert some nice homage pieces, something only older folks who have watched the other cartoons a lot would get.  It could be good, or not.  Maybe we should both talk again when we've seen clips.


----------



## nakia (Feb 18, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Loony tunes really stopped being funny when they stopped making the characters insane.
> 
> It was like they started giving daffy and bugs meds in the mid fourties.
> 
> ...




*ahem!*

"What's Opera Doc?" was released in 1957.  Damn funny, and not (totally) for kids.

But I think you're right about the PC-ness, or lack thereof, in the cartoons.  My guess is it is hard to find or see many of those cartoons now.  Are there Speedy cartoons on the DVD's?


----------



## Klaus (Feb 18, 2005)

Two words.

Chuck.

and 

Jones.

The best Looney director/creator ever.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 18, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Two words.
> 
> Chuck.
> 
> ...



 ...that's eleven words...


----------



## Klaus (Feb 18, 2005)

Preview is up at AICN:

http://www.aintitcool.com/downloads/LoonaticsPreview.mov


Go on. You know you want to...


----------



## Mad Mac (Feb 18, 2005)

Did they take it down? I'm getting nothing...

 Just the names are painful though...Taz=Spaz. Daffy=Duck. Duck? Duck!? Thats an improvement? Bugs=Buzz, Wile=Slick, Roadrunner=Roadster, Lexi=Lola(Lola sucked anyway, but I guess they needed a girl)

  As a general design principle, characters whose names are adjectives can be problamatic. A whole team of them, (supposedly calling out each others names, superhero style) is just asking to be unintentionally funny, in a sad sort of way.

"Spaz! Spaz! Spaaaaazzz!"


----------



## Wombat (Feb 18, 2005)

**sigh**

Okay, that was worse than I thought.

I shall forward the link to all I know, simply out of protest...


----------



## Umbran (Feb 18, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> My first thought exactly.  It's like that bunny wants to smash my face into the pavement.




Yeah?  Well, think back a bit - think about the things Bugs did to Elmer Fudd and Yosemite Sam, the Tazmanian Devil and even Daffy.  Bugs was no peacenik, gosh darn it!  He blew people up, slammed heavy weights on 'em, droped them off cliffs, everything!

At least this one has a look that matches his actions 

Really, I have to go with the folks who say we're getting old and crochety.  Remember the difference between "I don't like this" and "This is fundamentally wrong".


----------



## Ranger REG (Feb 18, 2005)

Meh. Looks like the artsy folk who did _Batman Beyond_ is doing this one.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 18, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> All we have is a poster and a news story.  I'll grant that it does not get me all that excited, but one never knows.  They could insert some nice homage pieces, something only older folks who have watched the other cartoons a lot would get.  It could be good, or not.  Maybe we should both talk again when we've seen clips.



 As I've said, I saw clips, probably of the intro to the show, on GMA yesterday.  And it looked like CRAP.  Not nostalgia speaking.  Taste.


----------



## jester47 (Feb 19, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> *ahem!*
> 
> "What's Opera Doc?" was released in 1957.  Damn funny, and not (totally) for kids.
> 
> But I think you're right about the PC-ness, or lack thereof, in the cartoons.  My guess is it is hard to find or see many of those cartoons now.  Are there Speedy cartoons on the DVD's?




The 50's had merit, but they were in decline at that point.  

There are SG episodes on the collecter DVDs.  The second one has a lot of the older material.  Even has the one that got Avery fired.

Aaron


----------



## Richards (Feb 19, 2005)

Which one was that, and why was he fired over it?

Johnathan


----------



## Ranger REG (Feb 19, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> As I've said, I saw clips, probably of the intro to the show, on GMA yesterday.  And it looked like CRAP.  Not nostalgia speaking.  Taste.



"This is not your daddy's Looney Tunes."


----------



## Krieg (Feb 19, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Really, I have to go with the folks who say we're getting old and crochety.  Remember the difference between "I don't like this" and "This is fundamentally wrong".




Well they aren't mutually exclusive ya know. 

Who knows the concept may be sound, but I still wish there could have been some originality involved with the source of the characters.


----------



## Orius (Feb 20, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Two words.
> 
> Chuck.
> 
> ...




I think you nailed it.  Looney Tunes just isn't the same without the comic genius of Chuck Jones.

And I'll have to say I'm not thrilled with the concept either.  Maybe it'll be good.  But judging by Hollywood's dismal track record, I have absolutely no faith that it will.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 20, 2005)

Orius said:
			
		

> Looney Tunes just isn't the same without the comic genius of Chuck Jones.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 20, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I saw some of the animation on Good Morning America this morning.  It looks BAD.  Worse than it sounds, even.  "Buzz" Bunny, my fat fanny!  Grr...




Eep. Just saw this re-run. The fangs, evil glare and sharp edges were creepy enough. But oh my, that voice. Simply not right. Not sure how these guys define funny. That ain't.


----------



## Qlippoth (Feb 20, 2005)

The Mountain Dewesque "What's Up Doc?" makes me shudder.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 20, 2005)

The posters and stuff looked pretty cool to me. Just watched the preview on AICN (works fine, you just have to be patient as it downloads a large quicktime movie), and it looks great!

I look forward to it. And I'm 40, and the Looney Toons were a huge part of my childhood. But these are just reimaginings, and they do nothing to supplant or degrade my feelings about the originals.


----------



## Ranger REG (Feb 20, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I look forward to it. And I'm 40, and the Looney Toons were a huge part of my childhood. But these are just reimaginings, and they do nothing to supplant or degrade my feelings about the originals.



And there we have it, straight from the geezers.

Now, how about some kids chiming in their opinions?

Seriously, I grew up on _Sesame Street,_ which is why in the 90's I never cared for that silly-looking, purple-colored, goofy-voiced dinosaur named Barney (the only Barney I know is Flinstone's buddy), yet children go ape over him like navel-showing teen girls USED to go ape over N'Sync (and a decade earlier, Menudo).

I get it. This cartoon is not aimed at us geezers, but your own kids (if you have any).


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 20, 2005)

Mad Mac said:
			
		

> Did they take it down? I'm getting nothing...
> 
> Just the names are painful though...Taz=Spaz. Daffy=Duck. Duck? Duck!? Thats an improvement?




Hmmm. Perhaps they are basing the premise of the cartoon on the Duck Dodgers in the 24th and a 1/2 century spoofs (and incorporating Duck Dodgers)?


----------



## JediSoth (Feb 21, 2005)

What irritates me is that WB keep foisting upon us this idea that Lola Bunny is a classic character in the league of Bugs Bunny, Daffy Duck, Wile E. Coyota (Suuuper-genius), and the Road Runner. She wasn't even around until 1996 in the movie _Space Jam_. Even then, I remember all the talk about how she was a great character who could give Bugs a run for his money. As though she had been around for 50 years and no one remembers the cartoons.

But, back to the real topic: I don't like when the powers-that-be "re-imagine" classic characters. It reeks of a marketing ploy to cash in on whatever is trendy (like the rastafarian/hip-hop Looney Toons depictions for t-shirts). It sickens me when people get paid good money to mess around with iconic characters instead of using their imagination to create NEW ones. What worse is that there are talented people out there, trying to make a living with original ideas, but can't because the marketing gurus think a "re-imagined" old idea is better than a fresh, new one.

But, that's just my opinion, I could be wrong (with apologies to Dennis Miller).

JediSoth


----------



## Mad Mac (Feb 21, 2005)

Hear, hear!

  And I mean, seriously, what's Lola's "personality" supposed to be, anyway? She's a female bunny...with an attitude. Girl Power! Arrgg.


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 21, 2005)

Mad Mac said:
			
		

> Hear, hear!
> 
> And I mean, seriously, what's Lola's "personality" supposed to be, anyway? She's a female bunny...with an attitude. Girl Power! Arrgg.




Girl Power! is so '90s.


----------



## Henry (Feb 21, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Yeah?  Well, think back a bit - think about the things Bugs did to Elmer Fudd and Yosemite Sam, the Tazmanian Devil and even Daffy.  Bugs was no peacenik, gosh darn it!  He blew people up, slammed heavy weights on 'em, droped them off cliffs, everything!




Actually, Bugs Bunny of the 1940's and later was more like the main villain in the movie "Saw", come to think of it: He made you do these things to yourself.  When he wasn't, he was simply letting the actions of his aggressors backfire in their faces (often literally). He was the first and greatest master of Aikido there was. 




> Really, I have to go with the folks who say we're getting old and crochety.  Remember the difference between "I don't like this" and "This is fundamentally wrong".




For us grognards, there IS no difference between those two statements.


----------



## Victim (Feb 21, 2005)

Those _things_ look scary.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Feb 21, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> The posters and stuff looked pretty cool to me. Just watched the preview on AICN (works fine, you just have to be patient as it downloads a large quicktime movie), and it looks great!
> 
> I look forward to it. And I'm 40, and the Looney Toons were a huge part of my childhood. But these are just reimaginings, and they do nothing to supplant or degrade my feelings about the originals.




I don't know. It certainly won't replace the old Looney Tunes, but then it didn't look that way at all. It's like they wanted a superhero series without having to license any characters.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 21, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I get it. This cartoon is not aimed at us geezers, but your own kids (if you have any).




Corporate America (okay, Corporate Brittian, in this case) tried to sell my kids Boobah as a new whiz-bang version of Teletubbies.  They wandered away board.  Quality will out.  Old Looney Tunes = quality.  (For the most part -- some of 'em did stink to high heaven, but those rarely get shown.)  Loonatics != quality.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 22, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Loonatics != quality.



I'm curious about how you know this.


----------



## Ibram (Feb 22, 2005)

I'd actualy hoped that this was a joke, but it appears otherwise.

If I had the time I'd enter a long rant... instead those of you who are interested can go to http://www.nuklearpower.com/ and read his rant, it pretty much matches my own feelings on this matter.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 22, 2005)

Ibram said:
			
		

> I'd actualy hoped that this was a joke, but it appears otherwise.



I'd actually hoped that all these "the apocalypse is here and Loonatics is it's prophet" posts in this thread were jokes, but it appears otherwise.   :\


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'd actually hoped that all these "the apocalypse is here and Loonatics is it's prophet" posts in this thread were jokes, but it appears otherwise.   :\



 Mine was sarcastic.  Honestly, its not hard to just ignore this at all. It isn't ruining my childhood, and it isn't ending the world(has to actually be on the air to do that...so give it time!). I just don't like it, and those character designs are just a little too...too...vicious looking.

Especially Daffy. As I said before, Daffy should never look near sane


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 22, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Mine was sarcastic.



Well, so was my post that you quoted.    But, honestly, I don't see why everyone's getting so worked up about this.  If it really does suck, it'll sink fast enough.  The market tends to correct for those kinds of things fairly quickly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, so was my post that you quoted.    But, honestly, I don't see why everyone's getting so worked up about this.  If it really does suck, it'll sink fast enough.  The market tends to correct for those kinds of things fairly quickly.



 But...but...people are stupid! And of course they'll like it because we all obviously know what everyone else in the world likes! I mean...c'mon, we like Dungeons and Dragons! We know everything through our dark Cthulhu-esque chants! 

...


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Feb 22, 2005)

Tanager said:
			
		

> Sacriledge! Falling anvils are ALWAYS entertaining.




I always liked the "Rabbit season!" "Duck season!" skit, the musical involving the Barber of Seville and the Anvil Chorus from Tiny Toons (I think Animaniacs did it too) but my all time favorite had to be Wile E. Coyote's attempts at catching the Roadrunner. 

I mean if he had enough cash to buy all those ACME products, why not buy some food or at least stop buying ACME products?


----------



## Klaus (Feb 22, 2005)

Nuclear Platypus said:
			
		

> I always liked the "Rabbit season!" "Duck season!" skit, the musical involving the Barber of Seville and the Anvil Chorus from Tiny Toons (I think Animaniacs did it too) but my all time favorite had to be Wile E. Coyote's attempts at catching the Roadrunner.
> 
> I mean if he had enough cash to buy all those ACME products, why not buy some food or at least stop buying ACME products?



 Like I said, Einstein-level Intelligence, Adam-Sandler-characters-level Wisdom.

Ya gotta love that mangy little cur!


----------



## ssampier (Feb 22, 2005)

Nuclear Platypus said:
			
		

> I always liked the "Rabbit season!" "Duck season!" skit, the musical involving the Barber of Seville and the Anvil Chorus from Tiny Toons (I think Animaniacs did it too) but my all time favorite had to be Wile E. Coyote's attempts at catching the Roadrunner.
> 
> I mean if he had enough cash to buy all those ACME products, why not buy some food or at least stop buying ACME products?




"Kill the Wabbit, kill the wabbit"


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Feb 23, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> "Kill the Wabbit, kill the wabbit"




With a speaw and magic helmet?


----------



## Krieg (Feb 23, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> "Kill the Wabbit, kill the wabbit"




Save the wabbit, save the wabbit!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 23, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Save the wabbit, save the wabbit!



 That's disturbing.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2005)

just saw this.  It seems an eleven year old has an on line petition and he got WB's to reconsider or at lerast change the new look

Save Our Looney Toons


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> just saw this. It seems an eleven year old has an on line petition and he got WB's to reconsider or at lerast change the new look
> 
> Save Our Looney Toons




Yupe, POWER to the 11th AGE!!!!


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 29, 2005)

You see, *diaglo*? If you put that much effort as that 11-year-old, WotC would have no choice but to go back to OD&D.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

Just 6 characters for now, eh? I guess we'll have to wait for Loonatics Unlimited to see all the toons with powers.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 29, 2005)

Hmmm. I won't condemn it before I see it. LT hasn't been funny for years.  When's the last time you saw a new cartoon with these characters that was really entertaining, especially compared to the old stuff.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 29, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I won't condemn it before I see it. LT hasn't been funny for years.  When's the last time you saw a new cartoon with these characters that was really entertaining, especially compared to the old stuff.



There were new LT cartoons after _Space Jam_???


----------



## Ferret (Apr 29, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Has anyone else just lost faith in humanity again?




I think I lost the will to live. *Wince*

Of course I just won't watch it. Not that I have that channel, but still.


----------



## Orius (May 1, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> You see, *diaglo*? If you put that much effort as that 11-year-old, WotC would have no choice but to go back to OD&D.




Please do not feed the diaglo.


----------



## ssampier (May 3, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Save the wabbit, save the wabbit!





*Nooooooooooo not Toby!*

Sorry, pum out of cash, guess I can't save him...*

*it's a poor publicity stunt anyway, I mean save him for $50,000?


----------



## Ranger REG (May 3, 2005)

Orius said:
			
		

> Please do not feed the diaglo.



Why not? It's only cyanide.


----------



## Torm (May 3, 2005)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> It's like they wanted a superhero series without having to license any characters.



And what makes this REALLY stupid is that Warner Bros. is part of the same corporate family as DC Comics - They ALREADY own the rights to Captain Carrot and his Amazing Zoo Crew! Fully fleshed out (furred out?  ) animal superheroes that had the same comic feel they're going for! Arghhhhh!


----------



## Ranger REG (May 3, 2005)

* Shudders in fright and disgust at the mere mention of "Captain Carrot" *


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 3, 2005)

I don't get the hate.

It's not like it's Bugs and the others, it's their descendants.

It's not like comparing The Batman with another older show about the exact same character (although both are designed to do the same thing and that's sell!)

I'll see how it looks when it hits the screen. Maybe it'll be like Samurai Jack or something along those lines.


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 3, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> * Shudders in fright and disgust at the mere mention of "Captain Carrot" *




What about the Spectacular Spider Ham?

Ah, I used to love those old comics. Heck, I remember they even did a spoof of the old Earth-1 and Earth-2 bits with the Zoo Crew fighting against animal stylized JLA characters.


----------



## Torm (May 3, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Ah, I used to love those old comics. Heck, I remember they even did a spoof of the old Earth-1 and Earth-2 bits with the Zoo Crew fighting against animal stylized JLA characters.



Yeah! The Justa Lotta Animals! 

I still have almost a full run of the Captain Carrot series.


----------



## Henry (May 4, 2005)

*Sigh*

_*Sheds a tear for the lost love of Captain Carrot & Wonder Wabbit*_

*And the Moral of the Story is:* God, I'm old.


----------



## Orius (May 8, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Why not? It's only cyanide.




That's cold.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 8, 2005)

Orius said:
			
		

> That's cold.



Not yet. Better check the decedent's liver temp.


----------

